

Show HN: Screen recording with real-time upload - atjonasnielsen
http://www.screenmailer.com/

======
cjmcqueen
Snagit's Chrome Extension lets you record video:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/techsmith-
snagit-e...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/techsmith-snagit-
extensio/annopcfmbiofommjmcmcfmhklhgbhkce)

------
gk1
Every month or so I have a need for something like this. I like that it's
simple, has a long limit on length (45 mins is plenty), and uploads instantly
with--I assume--no watermarks.

Looking forward to trying this out when the Windows version is released!

------
neilkinnish
Just tried, recorded 20 seconds, it then started to upload but was slow -
didn't seem real time?

I'm interested in the real-time aspect as we have a similar thing
[http://quickcast.io](http://quickcast.io)

~~~
subdane
I really like Quickcast's simplicity. I think the upload in the BG works
great. I don't always want my crappy takes stored in the cloud, but minor
point.

------
eitally
Looks great. As a Chromebook user, I'm really looking forward to a Chrome app
or browser extension that does video screencapture.

~~~
kodablah
I have seen chrome-only in-browser screen capture using webrtc video sources.
If you are making an extension, you might be able to start there.

------
sgeisenh
I am partial to services that let me use OBS. Not sure why several streaming
services are rolling their own desktop clients.

------
bhouston
Doesn't this just work with Google Hangouts? You can publish directly to
YouTube and share to your followers?

